# What are we doing?????



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Can someone tell me,what are the Knicks plans???We sign Doleac a third string center for @#$%^ Cleveland....Am I the only person in the world who would have offered James or Clark the 4.8 mill exception..Why give a stiff like Doleac 2.5 mil???

McDyess must be scratching his head wondering what the fuuk is going on...Look at the Nets and Thorn....

Is it possible to trade General Managers??


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

Exactly. They keep saying that Keon isn't worth $4.5 mill per. Well maybe not but he is definitely worth more than twice what Doleac is worth. If rumors are correct, they gave Doleac $2.5 million per. Completely wastes the exemption. Who can they now sign for $2 million. No one.

They shoudl have least made some offers. Clark, Nesterovic. See if the Wolves would have matched.

I have never been a Layton basher, but this move is awful.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Doc,
I cant be anything but a Layden Basher..He is hands down the worst GM in the league,though Wallace from boston is a close second along with Portlands GM..

I am clueless as to what he is up to...Had he gone after a quality big man I would have loved the Mcdyess move..If this is it,I thin it was a terrible move,and we should have just drafted for the future...


----------



## ballinfreakNY (Aug 6, 2002)

*Think about it...*

Doleac was one of the only remaining centers the Knicks could afford. Besides James was resigned almost immediatly, Olawakandi isn't affordable (sadly, he's top 5) and Clark is a pothead.Doleac didnt get much of a chance behind star Illgaskus and superstar-potebtial Mihm. Plus they may be waiting to free up cap space to use Doleac as a backup in a few years and sign a great center. And I am a Scott Layden hater as well, but think about the choices before you open your mouths!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

By your brilliant logic,layden might be waiting a couple of years to sign a great center when there is cap room....well einstein,in that case why sign a Mcdyess when you had a great draft pick who could be developed..Why dont you think for a nanosecond and realise that "in a couple of years Spree will be 34,houston will be no younger and who knows about mcdyesses Knees...

We signed Mcdyes to win now,we are approaching 100 million in salaries,and you think Dolan and cablevision are going to wait a couple of years to start competing???

wake up and smell the coffee or just keep your opinions to yourself...this is a forum and people are welcome to their opinions without your judgement..


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

plus that guy lost all credability when he said Chris Mihm has superstar potential. Doleac shouldn't be in the league let alone making 1.8 mill a season, end of story.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

If you cant win a championship with your roster you dont spend any money on a mediocre player like Doleac and that is the bottom line.:no:


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Well, when you think about it, would you have expected anything less from Layden?


----------

